
Yeti: How a $67M Investment Became a $3.3B Windfall - uptown
http://www.wsj.com/articles/yeti-how-a-67-million-investment-became-a-3-3-billion-windfall-1474714801?mod=trending_now_
======
deepwave
I bought one of the Yeti tumblers for my daughter, who HAD to have one. $40.
She dropped it and it literally shattered. Fast forward a couple of months,
and I read online where the Ozark Trail brand at Walmart goes for $9.99 and is
actually better at keeping the contents colder for longer. Dropping it did
nothing but slightly scuff it, proving Yeti has nothing but mind share. I've
told everyone I know to save their money and buy the Ozark Trail tumbler
instead, as it's a better value.

